# Muscle relaxants and depression?



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

My doctor has me on a muscle relaxant and I've been feeling more suicidal lately than I have in years. Can these things cause depression or worsen it (in my case I already have severe depression)? The most it says under side effects is that it can cause irritability, which it definitely has. Funny thing is, it has helped my SA, almost as much as a benzo.

I'm supposed to take it for an entire month, and I had to drop $200 on it which makes it even worse.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaxalone

(I purposely did not include at first in case this medication in particular cannot be pointed towards depression, I would rather be able to point my finger towards the medication in some way)


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Guide 4 Dummies said:


> It could be anything. I wouldn't take a med without knowing the mechanism of action.


Ah christ, I didn't even know that was possible.



Guide 4 Dummies said:


> I would get a different muscle relaxant. :|


It doesn't really seem to be helping with anything, I'm just taking it more or less so I can truthfully tell the doctor it didn't work.

So I wonder, does this mean this drug could cause a withdrawal? I have to take it for 30 days but it says on the pharmacy pamphlet that it should only be used for 3-4 days. I don't think I like the idea of going through withdrawal from this (which feels so much like klonopin) and the real klonopin at the same time.


----------



## samuel786dean (Apr 12, 2017)

*Muscle Relaxant Addiction*

It does the same thing in your brain, chemically speaking, as alcohol. It has to do with endorphins I believe.

Hubby is currently in detox for this very thing - he was taking 60 to 100 muscle relaxants a day.
:smile2:


----------

